# Don't Buy Anyone an Echo



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

> Three years ago, we said the Echo was “the most innovative device Amazon’s made in years.” That’s still true. But you shouldn’t buy one. You shouldn’t buy one for your family. You definitely should not buy one for your friends. In fact, ignore any praise we’ve ever heaped onto smart speakers and voice-controlled assistants. They’re bad!


https://gizmodo.com/dont-buy-anyone-an-echo-1820981732


----------

